# Should i be tarzan for halloween



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

Lately people have been telling me I look like tarzan so i was thinking maybe i should be him for halloween. What u all think? Gonna needa grow my hair out some more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Or Ted Nugent - and yes, I've seen him wear this on stage with Sammy Hagar.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Sure! You could also just pick up a wig!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

No growing hair, go old school.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tar...v&sa=X&ei=itIgVMjDOIeH8QGh2oCoDQ&ved=0CCsQsAQ


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

That's right UnOrthodOx, Johnny Weissmuller will always be Tarzan.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

No, Dude. Don't go there. Many, many years ago my then-girlfriend managed to talk me into going to a party as the Hulk. Green makeup, ripped up pants, messed up hair. No fun, plus, everybody knew it was me. Guys thought I was showing off, never again...


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. But i had no idea who Johny Weissmuller and Ted Nugent r? 

I've still trying to grow out the hair. I tihnk itll look better if i have my real hair.


----------



## zefiro (Oct 16, 2014)

Something like this


----------



## MrFancyPants (Oct 16, 2014)

Dayuuum you make Tarzan look fat. Do you even eat Halloween candy, LOL? Are you gonna go all out in just the loin cloth and wig, or wear something like zefiro posted?


----------



## LeanMachine (Oct 22, 2014)

MrFancyPants said:


> Dayuuum you make Tarzan look fat. Do you even eat Halloween candy, LOL?


LOL I think the proper question is actually, "Do you even eat?" You look like a living twin of an anime character called Haruka. You might be better off dressing as him.


----------



## f3rdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe Zombie Tarzan or Vampire Tarzan would be better.


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

You're actually not the first person to tell me I look like an anime character. Also heard Jackie Chan, Spartan, Michael Phelps... But gonna stick with Tarzan. Been growing that hair out, dieting hard, and hitting the gym like crazy so hoping to rock the look. And yeah I stick to a very strict diet.


----------



## SurprizeMe (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha... you might need a wig to make it work


----------



## MrFancyPants (Oct 16, 2014)

Wait why are you dieting??? You're already shredded to the bone.... literally. Your bones are bulging through your skin.


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

less than 24 hrs to go till costume time. Here's a peak at the abs after this past month of excessive workouts and super strict low cal dieting. Wish I could get my pecs bigger  gonna fast for 36 hrs to get the veins to show more. am i Tarzan worthy??? ATTACH=CONFIG]227961[/ATTACH]


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i hate to sound like an old man, but i guess i'm about to: be careful. i'm as big an advocate for fitness as you'll find, but you can overdo anything. your body needs to eat. you'll have a lot more fun on halloween if you don't pass out from starvation.


----------



## LeanMachine (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok let's be real who's gonna even notice your tarzan wig, they're just gonna be staring at your 8 pack. So how'd the costume work out?

PS: How much do you weigh?


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

> i hate to sound like an old man, but i guess i'm about to: be careful. i'm as big an advocate for fitness as you'll find, but you can overdo anything. your body needs to eat. you'll have a lot more fun on halloween if you don't pass out from starvation.


Yeah man thanks for your concern. It was hard, definitely was struggling, but powered through and looked awesome. It's amazing how little your body can actually survive on.


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta start planning next year's costume LOL


----------



## fitfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

LeanMachine said:


> Ok let's be real who's gonna even notice your tarzan wig, they're just gonna be staring at your 8 pack. So how'd the costume work out?
> 
> PS: How much do you weigh?


Thanks man. Costume went great, didn't even need a wig. But it was friggin cold as hell which was a bit rough since i was just wearin a loin cloth. I weigh 118 lbs.


----------

